# Belkin ADSL+2 G+ Mimo 54 Mbps F5D9630-4 And Battlefield 2 intermittant pause problem



## Dan2312 (May 6, 2008)

Hi, one annoying problem... 

1st off, I used to own a BT Broadband ADSL modem it was a wired up modem, i had to switch to wireless so my dad could have access to the internet with his new lap top, 

with this modem i had no problems what so ever, everything worked fine and at max speeds, im on a 8Mb Talk talk Broadband. 

Now my computer is, 

P4 3.0 Ghz 
2Gb DDR RAM 
Radion X1950 Pro 256 Mb 
200 GB HD 
160Gb HD both IDE 
Sound Blaster X-Fi 
Belkin ADSL+2 G+ Mimo 54 Mbps F5D9630-4 

My speedtest from speedtest.net 

Download 6715 Kbps 
Upload 437 Kbps 

Its more than enough to hand me max FPS on Battlefield 2, even on single player with everything set to max. 

Now my problem is this, 

When i Play BF2 online after about a minute i get intermitant pauses every 1-2 minutes, when im surfiing the web and downloading i don't have any trouble. 

Ive changed many settings on my modem, the DMZ, turned off protected mode, port forwarding etc, ive even tampered with my firewalls (norton 2008) to fully allow BF2 to get full access, Also in the game, ive turned off VOIP, EAX, turned detail to low and sound settings to low, ive also done this in my creative control panel, Even turned off the Crystalizer, still no joy. Also when testing many times my dad has not been online stealing bandwidth. 

Now im wondering if my Belkin 54 Mbps Modem is too slow and cannot handle playing 16-64 player maps online, Theres no firmware update for my model and very little help with this problem on the internet. 

Ive also tried "ping 192.168.2.2 -t" on run in the control panel, my ping is less than 1 per MS. 
In Battlefield to my Ping is between 45-95, sometimes it has raised to 160! and for that ive been removed from games by punkbuster. 

Any suggestions for what else i can do? 

Or could someone recommend me a high end ADSL Wireless suitable for gaming on Battlefield 2? 

Regards, Please help, Dan!


----------

